# Lost boat in lower rustic



## BryanS. (Jun 22, 2012)

Cwleo said:


> The two of us were unable to locate my boat after a wet exit just above Kelly flats on lower rustic on friday june 7th. It's an orange piranha ammo and has my name and number just behind the cockpit. Call me If u see it (319-321-2575) there is a tequila reward. Thanks for keeping an eye out.


Wet exit or swim?


----------



## streetdoctor (May 11, 2012)

BryanS. said:


> Wet exit or swim?


Does it really matter?


----------



## Cwleo (Jan 9, 2012)

Boat has been found.


----------

